# Anyone ever replace a hot water heater in a truck camper?



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I have a 1998 Palomino pop-up truck camper that I use for hunting. I took it out of summer storage last night and everything seemed fine until I flipped on the water pump. I could hear it working, then water started coming out from underneath the hot water heater/tank. I guess I did a crappy job of winderizing it last fall. I can't see exactly where the water is coming from because I don't have very good access to it. 

I'm wondering if anyone has dealt with this before?

Did you have to replace the entire unit or can you fix it with a patch?

Any other suggestions would be helpful.

I plan on using it this weekend for a camping trip, but I guess I'll have to go without running water.

Thanks!


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Fix what with a patch? Is it the heater tank or a fitting or line???


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

U D said:


> Fix what with a patch? Is it the heater tank or a fitting or line???


 
I can't see. The water is coming out from underneath the hot water tank (not my main water tank). I opened the door outside that gives me access to the pilot light, there are screw all around the outside, but after taking the screws out it wouldn't budge...I think it's because it was glued and screwed. I gave up at that point. I'm going to work on it again tonight and I might break the seal to try to get better access to the problem area.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Could be a broke or cracked line or fitting. If tank cracked might as well replace entire unit. If not drained and non toxic antifreeze added last fall.... it may have been overstressed from expansion. Never heard of a patch of a tank years ago when servicing r.v.'s.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Dry the area out with a towel and than place a paper towel under the heater to find the area where the leak is coming from. Than take a mirror and a flash light to locate it. Also make sure your shut offs are in their proper position if you have a bypass line for weatherization. Good luck!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Took the water heater and tank out. Big gash on the bottom of the tank. I pulled it completely out, by passed the propane and water. Seeing how I've never once used the water heater I guess I didn't lose anything and actually gained some extra storage! Turning lemons into lemonade!!!! Sucks for resale....but I'll deal with that in the spring!


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

Ah yes the joys of campers. Forgetting to pull the plug on the water heater. Always expensive.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

jancoe said:


> Ah yes the joys of campers. Forgetting to pull the plug on the water heater. Always expensive.


 
Exactly! I've never used the hot water heater, so I never thought to drain it. Doh!!!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i'll bet dollars to donuts its rusted out. frozen or not it probably needs to be replaced on one 16 years old.
not hard to do...biggest biotch is getting it in and out of some of the stupid holes they get mounted in. 
actually this, depending on how hard to get it in and out, might be one of those cases where your best tool is your checkbook . and you pay to have it replaced.
another option is to ask yourself how much hot water you use? i didn't get a water heater when i ordered my camper as i just don't use it enough to be worth the bother. takes a few minutes to heat a pot of water for washing, and a lot less gas then keeping a water heater full of hot water for days on end.
P.S. another option if you camp in campgrounds with electric, on of those great big electric coffee pots.


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

If your thinking of resale install a tankless system they make several that will fit right in the old hole with minor modification. Lots of units using these now. http://www.adventurerv.net/girard-tankless-propane-water-heater-p-27164.html


----------

